# Isco IIIL or Schneider Cine-Digitar 1.33x XL Lens



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, time is growing short and I need to make some decisions and would like everyone's opinion on these two Anamorphic lens plus their transport system. :help:

Question: If you had the opportunity to get either the Isco IIIL anamorphic lens plus the Ceneslide powered transport system or the Schneider Cine-Digitar 1.33x XL Lens 
which one would you choose and why?

Screen: Will be a 235:1 Flat acoustically transparent screen due to the three front speakers being in the wall behind the screen. Also, the screen size will be somewhere between 120-140 inch diagonal.

Projector: Ceiling mounted Panasonic PT-AE4000U 

Setup: 7.1 setup with Onkyo 876 receiver 

Room: 15' width and 22' length and 9' ceiling

Sitting area is flexible at this moment - new construction - The basement and first floor is framed, second floor is next. 

No ambient light issue.

Any information is greatly appreciated. Thanks, Dean


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

DeanHT said:


> Question: If you had the opportunity to get either the Isco IIIL anamorphic lens plus the Ceneslide powered transport system or the Isco IIIL plus the ceneslide powered transport which one would you choose and why?


They're both same!! :scratch:
I guess you meant to say Schneider Cine-Digitar 1.33x XL Lens..All I can say is that the Isco has had a very good reputation for a long time, but either one would be a very good quality anamorphic lens..I guess it comes down to price!


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry typo error. Original post has been corrected? Thanks


----------



## getgray (Jan 6, 2011)

They are both made by Isco (now the anamorphic division of Schneider) in Gottigen Germany. They both have the same glass (XL=IIIL). The XL has a different exterior case. It has a ring that protrudes out the front where the IIIL does not. I probably have some photos of them side by side but I'm not allowed to post links yet (just stumbled across this forum).

HTH, Scott


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

getgray said:


> They are both made by Isco (now the anamorphic division of Schneider) in Gottigen Germany. They both have the same glass (XL=IIIL). The XL has a different exterior case. It has a ring that protrudes out the front where the IIIL does not. I probably have some photos of them side by side but I'm not allowed to post links yet (just stumbled across this forum).
> 
> HTH, Scott


I did not know that..Schneider make superb lenses and have done for decades..It's no wonder that their A lenses are such good quality..
I would be interested to see the photos..and I think you have enough posts now to include links..


----------



## getgray (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep. I actually designed Iscos Multistand II lens mount a few years ago to make it more compatible with the CineSlide. I prefer the Isco case over the Schnieder, but it's a personal preference. I looked, I've only got Isco photos on my website, I'll see if I can find some shots I took of the Schneider XL and Isco IIIL side by side (same lens, different housing).


----------



## getgray (Jan 6, 2011)

As promised. here's some photos of the IIIL and XL. Same lens, different case/housing:

(Please excuse the copyright watermarks, I couldn't find the originals, took these in late 2009)


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Do they both have the same number of elements?


----------



## getgray (Jan 6, 2011)

Internally they are identical. 

Interchangable parts.


----------

